# Uber and Vehicle Warranties



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

So I bought this used car, a diesel from a manufacturer that recently had a scandal concerning its diesels and they way they passed U.S. emission laws. Now this manufacturer cannot sell new diesels in the U.S. anymore, and they cannot seem to give away the old ones they have in stock. So they're making killer deals on used ones. 

One of the things they offer as an incentive is a really good bumper-to-bumper, unlimited mileage, 2-year warranty complete with roadside assistance. I'm like, sign me up! But here's the catch: The warranty specifically excludes commercial vehicles (e.g. taxis, hire-car, delivery, etc...). Needless to say I won't be volunteering that I do Uber with this car if it ever needs warranty work...but...can they find out? Here's the question. If a manufacturer made a request of Uber...say they submitted my VIN to Uber and asked if my car was used for Uber, would Uber say yes? Does Uber have our VIN on file? I know they have a pic of my registration, but Uber never asked me to input my VIN into their system. 

I'm assuming this situation applies to all buyers of new cars or those with warranties. So how would a manufacturer know what I do with my car?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

In my market, the VIN is on the annual vehicle inspection form and on the picture of the registration. So, both apps have my VIN. Could a manufacturer access them? Doubt it.

Pull the stickers from the windows when you take it in for warranty work, and wipe off the sticker outline from the glass.

Come up with another reason why you put a lot of miles on the vehicle: like to travel, sales job that requires travel but it’s a personal car, you have a very long commute, travel to the ex to see the kids, whatever.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Insurance cards have Vin numbers on so yes Uber has Vin number.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

No, I understand that Uber has my docs - pictures of them at least. But does Uber have the ability to pull our VIN off of the pictures and then enter them on a list in their files? If someone were to make a specific inquiry, can Uber say, "Yes, that VIN is used by one of our sub-sub-sub-contractors."


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> No, I understand that Uber has my docs - pictures of them at least. But does Uber have the ability to pull our VIN off of the pictures and then enter them on a list in their files? If someone were to make a specific inquiry, can Uber say, "Yes, that VIN is used by one of our sub-sub-sub-contractors."


Sounds like ur attempting to "game the system".
Some drivers don't tell their car insurance companies they drive uber
The insurance co finds out and either cancels the policy are tacks on $$$$.

Or you really haven't exposed your real intentions

Let's say you're telling the truth: Manufactures love voiding warrantees and work diligently to do it.
Takes them off the hook and increases their revenue
since you no longer can show your face for warranty work.

Don't underestimate the power of an international automobile manufacturer.
Reminder: uber too, is an international player
As well as the insurance company + DMV knows ur underwear size.

Dude, odds are against your proposed Fraud


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Hmm. You make quite a few assumptions there. I would've bought this car even without the incentive of the extended warranty. I don't intend to commit fraud, but neither will I self-disclose incriminating information if they don't ask. My question was, and is pretty simple. 

So GFY.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> My question was, and is pretty simple. So how would a manufacturer know what I do with my car?


Oh. You want the short answer. ok.

Everyone knows everything.
There is no privacy any more.
If someone with money and power wanna know -- they'll know.

How? I dunno. 
I don't know how they put a man on the moon --- but I know they did.
Roll the dice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No dealership or manufacturer is going to contact Uber IF:

Remove all signage logos airport permits excetera... And I don't mean put them in the glove box.

Remove all charging cables and phone holders.

Now it doesn't look any different than any other customer that rolls in with a problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> So I bought this used car, a diesel from a manufacturer that recently had a scandal concerning its diesels and they way they passed U.S. emission laws. Now this manufacturer cannot sell new diesels in the U.S. anymore, and they cannot seem to give away the old ones they have in stock. So they're making killer deals on used ones.
> 
> One of the things they offer as an incentive is a really good bumper-to-bumper, unlimited mileage, 2-year warranty complete with roadside assistance. I'm like, sign me up! But here's the catch: The warranty specifically excludes commercial vehicles (e.g. taxis, hire-car, delivery, etc...). Needless to say I won't be volunteering that I do Uber with this car if it ever needs warranty work...but...can they find out? Here's the question. If a manufacturer made a request of Uber...say they submitted my VIN to Uber and asked if my car was used for Uber, would Uber say yes? Does Uber have our VIN on file? I know they have a pic of my registration, but Uber never asked me to input my VIN into their system.
> 
> I'm assuming this situation applies to all buyers of new cars or those with warranties. So how would a manufacturer know what I do with my car?


Id love the TDI.
PROBABLY RUN IT ON FRENCH FRY GREASE


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

All manufacturers have the ability to track any car in real-time if it comes with a navigation system. Ford has admitted they can follow vehicles and know when you speed and where you drive. They could just look at their logs and figure out your a driver. They tried to cover up the remarks but nobody but the manufacturers knows the truth.

https://www.businessinsider.com/ford-exec-gps-2014-1


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Some drivers don't tell their car insurance companies they drive uber
> The insurance co finds out and either cancels the policy are tacks on $$$$.


Using my car for ride share added eight dollars a month to my insurance premium. I can afford that for the additional protection.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Just take the stickers off before you go to the dealer. No one is going to think any more about it.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Just take the stickers off before you go to the dealer. No one is going to think any more about it.


Without trade dress it's still Pretty easy to ascertain ride share equipment.
High mileage, Condition of driver's seat & armrest, lots of rear door window and exterior door finger prints, rear seat issues, worn brake peddle cover, overwhelming interior stink of Febreze or Pine and various staining throughout 









From consumer reports:

Check a vehicle history report to see if a lot of miles were put on during a short period of time and if there are any accidents on file. "If you see 50,000 miles in one year, that's a pretty big red flag that it was owned by an Uber or Lyft driver," said Campbell.
Check the rear seat for excess wear and tear.
Look for airport permits. Many airports require ride-share vehicles to display a visible permit.
Look for *residue* from *stickers*. Depending on location, Uber and Lyft vehicles usually have a large sticker on the front and/or rear windshields, and these often leave a trace behind. The stickers are usually much larger than a parking permit.
https://www.consumerreports.org/buying-a-car/how-to-avoid-buying-a-used-uber-or-lyft-car/


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If it's a real good deal buy the car chances are you won't need warranty work in 2 years. If you do remove all signs ofrideshare . Like they say don't ask don't tell.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> unlimited mileage,


Is your saving grace! They don't need to know shit!


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Id love the TDI.
> PROBABLY RUN IT ON FRENCH FRY GREASE


Heh, you're not kidding. I was taking a rider to work yesterday morning. He was a mechanic at a car repair place. Ironically but not surprisingly, his own car was busted so he Uber'd back and forth. We got to talking about my TDI and he goes, "These Volkswagen diesels actually run better with the Check Engine light on." I laughed...and hope I don't ever find out.

So...as for my question, "Does Uber keep track of our VIN's?" Yeah, simple question and I was looking for a simple yes/no answer. But nobody really seems to know, eh? Lots of people with strong opinions, ("Oh, they'll KNOW!") but no solid info. Still curious...

And yes, of course, if you take your car in to the dealer for work you should remove any evidence that it's a ride-share. For me that would mean removing the Uber sticker (the new one doesn't even leave any residue), removing my suction cup cellphone mount from the dash, and pulling the charge cords out of the glove box. I don't even know why manufacturers would want to exclude ride-share vehicles from their warranty programs - especially ones with unlimited mileage. I mean, who takes better care of their cars than us?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> I don't even know why manufacturers would want to exclude ride-share vehicles from their warranty programs


I have argued this point with many Uber/Lyft drivers. They complain because a pax exited their car and banged a door into a fire hydrant and there's a dime size dent on the door; or somebody got in with dirty shoes. or some stupid shit ... and I have to explain to them that they put their prized three month old, forty thousand dollar super collectible and very expensive LOVE of their life into ... Taxi Service. 
It's a freakin BUS. 
If I spill my Dr Pepper in a Muni Transit Bus its like ... "dayam, I'm sorry, my bad" ... then get on with life. 
Why is your car any different?

Well, it isn't any different than a Muni Bus. It's gunna catch all kinds of hell. All the time. No easy time for a cab, or cop car ... they get used up pretty fast.
Why would the seller of a commodity want to become involved in subsidizing your business? Only the federal government does that, and you gotta be the size of GM.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

To your question, some of the responses have given an answer: of course Uber keeps track of our VINs with the docs they have in our profile.

Maybe you should ask the question you really want the answer to and that is, would Uber give up that info if a warranty company inquired?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> To your question, some of the responses have given an answer: of course Uber keeps track of our VINs with the docs they have in our profile.
> 
> Maybe you should ask the question you really want the answer to and that is, would Uber give up that info if a warranty company inquired?


Let's rephrase: "Would Uber Cooperate with another multi billion dollar international entity to
expose the fraudulent activity of a Disposable Non employee working poor?

Of course not, uber will alway protect their drivers
We're important!!


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Over/Uber, you say, "Of course Uber keeps track of our VINs." _Of course?_ And you know this...how? I mean, I would bow to your obviously superior knowledge, but how do you _know_ they do this, other than you think you're smarter than me and so therefore it must be true? And so again I ask: Does Uber have the technology to scrape the VIN's off of our docs and then transfer them to a separate file? Do they take the PICTURES we send to them, convert those pictures to PDF's (or whatever) and then have a text-reader program find and copy the VIN, which they then enter into a file with our personal information? I think the question deserves more of an answer than, _"Well of course Uber does...err...must...err, probably does...err, I don't really know but I want to sound like I know what I'm talking about on some stupid internet forum..."_

To the question (which I did not ask) of whether Uber would divulge that information to an inquisitor, I assume they definitely would...IF THEY HAVE IT. Which leads us back to...oh for the love of...never-friggin' mind.

And UberBastid, obviously you don't have kids. If you did, you'd know that the types of things you listed happen ALL THE TIME when you're driving your children around in your car. But body damage, dirty carpets or crap spilled on interiors do not usually involve a warranty claim. The "arguments" you (often?) have with other Uber drivers are specious. You shouldn't be arguing with other people because if I had to guess, I'd say you're _probably_ not as intelligent as you think you are - no offense. But hey, I could be wrong! Me, I'm just a dumb ant asking questions.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> Over/Uber, you say, "Of course Uber keeps track of our VINs." _Of course?_ And you know this...how? I mean, I would bow to your obviously superior knowledge, but how do you _know_ they do this, other than you think you're smarter than me and so therefore it must be true? And so again I ask: Does Uber have the technology to scrape the VIN's off of our docs and then transfer them to a separate file? Do they take the PICTURES we send to them, convert those pictures to PDF's (or whatever) and then have a text-reader program find and copy the VIN, which they then enter into a file with our personal information? I think the question deserves more of an answer than, _"Well of course Uber does...err...must...err, probably does...err, I don't really know but I want to sound like I know what I'm talking about on some stupid internet forum..."_
> 
> To the question (which I did not ask) of whether Uber would divulge that information to an inquisitor, I assume they definitely would...IF THEY HAVE IT. Which leads us back to...oh for the love of...never-friggin' mind.
> 
> And UberBastid, obviously you don't have kids. If you did, you'd know that the types of things you listed happen ALL THE TIME when you're driving your children around in your car. But body damage, dirty carpets or crap spilled on interiors do not usually involve a warranty claim. The "arguments" you (often?) have with other Uber drivers are specious. You shouldn't be arguing with other people because if I had to guess, I'd say you're _probably_ not as intelligent as you think you are - no offense. But hey, I could be wrong! Me, I'm just a dumb ant asking questions.


"_Do they take the PICTURES we send to them, convert those pictures to PDF's (or whatever) and then have a text-reader program find and copy the VIN, which they then enter into a file with our personal information? I think the question deserves more of an answer"_

Dude, uber does Biometric Scanning of our faces.
Which means they have a database of our biometric scan.
Your aforementioned list is child's play to them & SOP

Biometric facial scan proliferation in our society
https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...terminal-ready-go-atlanta-airport/2145655002/

Soon a cop won't need ur Lic & registration, he'll just take an image of ur face.
At toll booths too.
Walk into Walmart and have a criminal shoplifting record? Their facial recognition will identify u as u Enter the store.

To sum up: you VIN number is public knowledge


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Aw Jeez, buy the car with the great warranty, use it for rideshare. Look over your proverbial shoulder as you feel you need to. Have fun. Make the life-changing money.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Aw Jeez, buy the car with the great warranty, use it for rideshare. Look over your proverbial shoulder as you feel you need to. Have fun. Make the life-changing money.


In 6 months Aw Jeez will post "took new car to a Dealer for ****** issue, they voided my warranty claiming commercial use (25k miles on odometer after 6 months made them suspicious so they dug deeper) , then gave me a repair estimate of $3,500. 
What should I do?"


----------

